# 17 years old, 1st year training. how am i coming along



## dexstaa (Jul 21, 2014)

any criticism welcomed. 1st year of training. weighing in about 170 ish. 5'11". thanks
i also uploaded some vids of me to my youtube if you wanna check those out. YouTube: Dex Cardona


----------



## Greedy (Nov 20, 2014)

cant even see it


----------

